# What makes you happy?



## Deleted member 235437 (May 19, 2017)

You can go in as depth as you want. Make a list or type a paragraph or only give a few words. I don't care, just tell me what makes you happy.


And as a bonus. Describe what happiness is? Or maybe this is the same question, I don't know.




Serious answers only.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 19, 2017)

Mainly animals make me happy nowadays, seeing them or playing with them.  Simple things like talking to people I like are nice as  well, something to keep the mind off of negativity and the likes. 

I also have a deep-seated selfish desire for a stable life and a family, not sure why it's something I crave so much maybe due to the poor conditions with my own family growing up, but regardless it's something that would bring immense happiness to me one day. 

There's probably other things that give some resemblance of happiness though most are just things that make the mind wander enough to think it's happy when in actuality it isn't. 

Now what is happiness, well the  definitions are well known, to me happiness comes with a sense of stability, when your desires are fulfilled enough and you're surrounded by one or more individuals who are there with you through thick and thin. When there's so much positivity in your day to day that the negative emotions or negative impacts that happen throughout life cannot crumble you, cannot cause your world to come crashing down and cannot bring you down to their/its level of negativity.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gin (May 19, 2017)

people

and very few of them

there are countless things in life that give me some degree of pleasure but i've concluded through experience that i only feel something close to true happiness when spending time with those special few ppl that make the magic happen <3


----------



## Sillay (May 19, 2017)

Being in a group of close friends makes me happy. As I've gotten older, I've gotten better at disguising my shyness, but I still don't enjoy the process of getting to know people. So being with people who you love and all have a lot of shared memories with together-well yeah it's great. 

I love solitude when travelling. One of my happiest vacations was when I went to Rome by myself and got to do whatever I wanted for five days. I'm a huge Ancient Rome nerd, so actually getting to explore it by myself was wtf levels of happiness for me. But in general, I like to travel alone. I don't really eat on vacation, and I like to walk everywhere and learn about the history of where I am. At the risk of sounding like a special snowflake lmao, I'd say that most of my friends have the opposite style of travelling; they prefer to try a ton of new restaurants and see a museum or two (okay to be fair to them, their problem is mostly that I eat too little on vacation). I also journal when I travel, so I find it's always a time of introspection and finding inner peace for me.

I'd describe my base temperament as fairly easygoing and happy in the first place anyway, so it doesn't take much for me to be happy. And I have a reallllly solid network of friends/a great support system. I find happiness in calmness, stability, and predictability...I want to do exciting things and learn about the world, but I want to do it on my terms. I like having a warm bed to come home to and friends to text when something's wrong. From there I feel comfortable doing less predictable things.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 19, 2017)

myself

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kitsune (May 19, 2017)

Working on an art project late into the night while listening to a history audiobook. Cuddling my cats. That moment when you're at a good restaurant and your meal arrives. A beautiful, sunny day. Binge-watching a show I'm really excited about. Laughing at something hilarious with loved ones.


----------



## Sassy (May 19, 2017)

The moment of utter pure laughter, with the people you love and care for that each of you are as weird as the other and you realize how much you care for these people how much you love them when you hear their laughter and when you realize they won't judge you, criticize you or hate on you for your laughter.


----------



## Kishu (May 19, 2017)

My ferrets and dog.    Also swimming and drawing.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ashi (May 20, 2017)

Good music when im already in a good mood


----------



## Jeroen (May 20, 2017)

Can't think of anything that makes me happy.


----------



## Esdese (May 20, 2017)

saving money

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kusa (May 20, 2017)

My fiance. Good food, great shows, good music and just a beautiful sunny day makes me happy. Also when new make up arrives from online shop.

Going to the gym and checking new results makes me happy too.

Oh and ice cream. I love ice cream

especially ice cream with brownie


----------



## Vix (May 31, 2017)

Music, the people in my life, free stuff, sunny days, taking a nice fresh shower always makes me happy, the outdoors, animals, babies, puppies mainly, food, running, shopping, makeup, clothes, ice cream, gelato, cute little things, sex, swimming, warm weather and not overly hot weather, my hobbies, winning in Jenna and monopoly, thrill rides, rock climbing, new shoes, dancing, shuffling, etc


----------



## Aphrodite (May 31, 2017)

My family and friends. Anything small and cute. Food and money. Going shopping and buying nice make up. Getting my hair dyed and my nails done. Sex but only if its good and lots of other things.


----------



## Ashi (Jun 1, 2017)

Sum 41, Green Day, Good Food


Fun places w/ fun people


----------



## Xel (Jun 1, 2017)

Good music, good video games, video games with good music, pretty things, cool architecture, rare natural phenomena, nice hair.


----------



## Samehada (Jun 2, 2017)

Absolutely and always mountains. Put me on a mountain and I will die happy up there.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## John Wick (Jun 4, 2017)

Laughing at the misfortune of people I dislike.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2017)

Real answer.

Seeing people happy, makes me happy. But I don't believe that people should be happy for too long. Eventually my happiness for them, will turn to annoyance. So once I feel that somebody has been riding their happy train, too long, it makes me happy when something comes along and knocks them down a peg.

Revenge makes me happy.

Cutting off shitty drivers.

Creating drama.

Telling shitty jokes to servers, and watch them have to fake laugh.

Music

Ordering something online, and then waiting for it, bring me more happiness than actually getting it.

And in the great words of RugerRell..."styling on people" also makes me happy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 9, 2017)

Logging onto NF and interacting with all you lovely and amazing members makes me so happy.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## savior2005 (Jun 9, 2017)

anime and manga. tv shows. adventures and nice landscapes.

but if i had to choose ONE thing that would truly make me happy, it'd be money. I don't need alot, just enough to live in a decent house and provide for kids while i can do what i want. I guess 3mil would be enough for me to not work (I'd try to make smart investments and live a humble life, buying cheap clothes/food). This way I can spend the majority of my life doing the things i like as described above.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 9, 2017)

the biggest one is setting new goals/challenges for myself and actually accomplishing them, I get an insane amount of satisfaction and joy out of that

as well as seeing new places and meeting interesting people


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 9, 2017)

Nature, nothing beats a nice walk in the park during summer.

Also sometimes I look at macro photos on the web while listening to nice music, it's the best way for me to relax


----------



## MO (Jun 10, 2017)

I love it when my mom is happy.
I love stuffing my face with delicious food.

I love laughing.

I love hanging out with close friends and family.


I also love hanging in the house on a nice quiet raining day watching my favorite show while eating my favorite foods

I Love a lot of things.


----------



## trance (Jun 10, 2017)

spending time with good friends

fishing

camping

mary jane

music

witnessing humanity accomplish great things


----------



## Shiki (Jun 10, 2017)

Family, friends, sports, playing guitar/piano, driving, traveling, sex, gfx, video games, masterpiece animu and mangos, my job, animals, when the world is in peace (even for few hours only)..

Aside from that it's nostalgia. I love listening to ost's to remember the awesoem times of my childhood.


----------



## Ashi (Jun 10, 2017)

Laughing at the misfortune of people I dislike

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2017)

Lap Lap said:


> Laughing at the misfortune of people I dislike


sorry hard


----------



## Taisaku (Jun 14, 2017)

Sleep, food and time to myself.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jessica (Jun 14, 2017)

Booooooooooooze.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ignition (Jun 14, 2017)

Internet.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jun 15, 2017)

Roasting fools on the internet andae

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Ashi (Jun 15, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


> Roasting fools on the internet andae


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 15, 2017)

Lap Lap said:


>


LMAO

i deadass had the same reaction

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashi (Jun 15, 2017)

Ava said:


> LMAO
> 
> i deadass had the same reaction





It's like she took VAK's post and just Pandafied it


Top meme my dude


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 15, 2017)

i just cant see panda being mean or roasting anyone

shes like a nice friendly giant

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jun 15, 2017)

>Rating my post optimistic

You'll see

You all will see  -.-

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 15, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


> >Rating my post optimistic
> 
> You'll see
> 
> You all will see  -.-

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ashi (Jun 15, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


> >Rating my post optimistic
> 
> You'll see
> 
> You all will see  -.-




You're pretty adorable sometimes X)

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## John Wick (Jun 16, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


> Roasting fools on the internet andae


I kno sum1 that'll roast u 

@Nep Nep


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 16, 2017)

John Wick said:


> I kno sum1 that'll roast u
> 
> @Nep Nep



Verbally roast muh Pandae? 

I think you've got the wrong guy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## John Wick (Jun 16, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> Verbally roast muh Pandae?
> 
> I think you've got the wrong guy.


U saucy bugger U know what I meant.....


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 16, 2017)

John Wick said:


> U saucy bugger U know what I meant.....



I thought I'd mix up how I reply this time.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 16, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> I thought I'd mix up how I reply this time.


o

you still got your camaro?

donuts in that are fun. 

I finally sold my beast and the owner wants to put summer tyres on it so I can have some fun with the winter tyers before he collects next week.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 16, 2017)

tfw u read the thread and can not remember the thing, but can only remember the feeling


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 16, 2017)

John Wick said:


> o
> 
> you still got your camaro?
> 
> ...



'Course I do. 

I haven't tried anything like that XD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 18, 2017)

Dogs, thinking about dogs, seeing dogs, anything dogs. Gosh do I ever want one again. But aside from that, the list contains: 

- good Orochimaru fanart
- cheesecake
- blue skies
- round Pokemon
- husband (cue sap and laughter that he rests under round fictional critters)
- Natsume Yuujinchou (when it isn't crushingly sad)
- talking to people I haven't heard from in awhile (gasp, is that why I'm here?!)
- finishing a cosplay project
- reading a good book
- finding excellent art for my wall of too much stuff
- listening to nostalgic bands (lots of j-rock)
- actually having all the dishes cleaned

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asriel (Jul 9, 2017)

My happiness comes from seeing other people being happy,  and having had some effect on them insomuch that it helped them achieve it.

And for me,  happiness is being at peace with oneself and the world we live in (however big or small).


----------



## MasterORB (Jul 10, 2017)

Being Alone.
Buying and reading manga
playing video games.


----------



## Cereza (Jul 31, 2017)

Money and Prozac


----------

